# Procedure Entry Point Error (Witcher)



## tonguinchk (Apr 3, 2009)

I recently purchased the PC game Witcher and it will not run, loaded fine but when I select the Launcher option I get the following error: 

"The procedure entry point [email protected]@@[email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library wbemcomn.dll"

I found info saying the Dell Quickset.exe is the cause but I can find no trace of this on my Vista Home Prem 32 bit with SP1 PC. Any Clues?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats your computer specs?

RAM
CPU
Graphics card
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, after you have posted your Specs you can try to download the missing DLL from here :
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll...es/W/wbemcomn.dll/5.1.2600.2180/download.html


----------



## tonguinchk (Apr 3, 2009)

These are the specs on my pc:

RAM: 3GB
CPU: AMD Athalon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Motherboard: Whatever came with the Inspiron 531 ?
PSU: Whatever came with the Inspiron 531 ?

Sorry, hope this helps


----------



## tonguinchk (Apr 3, 2009)

Where do I put the dll file after I have downloaded it?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try the windows directory, the game's directory and I don't know if vista has a system32 or system folder under windows folder
try those 2 if they exist


----------



## tonguinchk (Apr 3, 2009)

RockmasteR said:


> try the windows directory, the game's directory and I don't know if vista has a system32 or system folder under windows folder
> try those 2 if they exist


Thanks for the speedy reply
Ufortunatley it did not work, also Vista does have both System and System32 folders but I was denied access to the System32 folder logged in as admin, also changed from read only and still a no go...Oh well


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Try turning off UAC, restart PC, log in as Admin. Then copy the .dll into the System32 folder.


----------

